# Easter Roasted Stuffed Leg of Lamb (Air Fryer) Piñata with Spanakopita Stuffed Potatoes



## Wurstmeister (Apr 11, 2021)

Decided to do a Roasted Stuff Leg of Lamb using our air fryer for Easter.   To keep it festive, Mrs. Wurtz and I decided to do a Mediterranean  style stuffing using roasted red peppers, artichoke hearts, sun dried tomatoes with spices with a Spanakopita Stuffed Baked Potato.  Everything was going along great until it came time to tie the leg of lamb.... _no butcher string to be had in the entire house?_! 

So, we reapplied the netting as tight as we could. In theory it worked great, but you see in the photos below, once out of the net, it transformed from a beautiful roast to an open roasted Lamb Piñata! I have to say that not all of the stuffing fell out, but enough did so spread on the sliced lamb when plated. Inserted a probe to see if it would work with the AF. Exercise in futility. 

As you see in the rest photo, there was still a good bit of moisture from the lamb, mainly olive oil from the artichoke hearts, roasted peppers, and sun dried tomatoes.  Each had a different spice/flavor base so I decided to use some of each as well as the basic olive oil rub.  The result was a very moist and flavorful leg of lamb. With some of the peppers/hearts falling out, they became garnish on the stuffed baked potatoes. An added layer of flavor plus it looked nice.

I've attached the recipes as pdf files to make it easier to download if you want to use them. The lamb lasted us for three meals after Easter. And it was a lot of fun to see how many ways you can serve left over lamb!  Thanks for staying with me on the long thread.  Next time I'm going to use the same basic recipe only put it into the smoker and on the rotisserie for a different flavor and presentation.

John







Oiled & Spice






 Roasted Peppers Added  






Artichoke Hearts Added






Netting Reapplied






 In AF          






  Initial Rest    






Lamb Piñata Time                                                                                                                            






Sliced after 15 min Rest    






Spanakopita  Filling  







                            Final Plate


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like ya had a tasty meal!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 13, 2021)

_smokerjim, tropics, PolishDeli, JLeonard_  many thanks for the likes ya'll sent our way.   Dee (Mrs. Wurtz) and I really appreciate the positive support.  _smokerjim_,  the meal turned out beyond expectations.  It was what we were hoping for, but, not really expecting since this was my "experiment" as Dee tells me. We will do again this only the next time I'll use some butcher twine!!!! LOL!


----------

